# iPad et document excel



## freedom69 (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous!

Je permets de posté ici car l'info que cherche ne se trouve visiblement pas sur le net!
Voilà mon problème: 
Heureux possesseur d' iPad je l'utilise tout les jours en mobilité professionnelle (lecture de mail, réponse a mes clients, présentation de catalogue, planning etc....) plus pratique que mon Mac book pro 15. le seul hic c'est que souhaiterai édité des docs excel que j'ai déjà qui malheureusement contiennent des formes (carre, rectangle, rond) et des images, documents que je dois impérativement transmettre à ma direction tel quels après modifications des valeurs. Mais jusqu'à maintenant je n'ai trouvé d' apps qui correspond à ma demande (ou leur descriptif est assez évasif) qui ne conserve pas la mise en forme, mise en page et les différentes images et forme que le document contient. Avant de me lancer dans l'investissement d'un app a 8 ou 14 qui remplirai éventuellement cette fonction j'aimerai avoir le retour des utilisateurs de ces différents apps!

Merci d'avance.


Cordialement.


----------



## kriso (18 Novembre 2010)

freedom69 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous!
> 
> Je permets de posté ici car l'info que cherche ne se trouve visiblement pas sur le net!
> Voilà mon problème:
> ...



fais une recherche sur Doc to Go et Sur Quick Office


----------



## freedom69 (19 Novembre 2010)

Merci de la réponse. Juste pour préciser que je poste très rarement sur les forum ( une à deux fois par an et encore) car tant que faire Se peut j'essaie de me débrouiller par mes propres moyens. Mais si aujourd'hui j'ai fait ce poste ( après 3 petites heures de recherches) c'est que justement que les seuls descriptifs de ces différentes apps reste très évasive sur le fait de la conservation du document tel quel à l'ouverture et à la fermeture du docs. Alors oui ils précisent tous la possibilité de mettre des images dans les doc type word, mais aucune info sur les tableur hormis les graphiques. Moi ce que je souhaite conserver se sont les formes que l'on rajoute dans excel (rectangle, rond, étoile etc...) qui Vienne par dessus des cellules ainsi que les images intégrées à la feuille de calcul.


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai jamais utilisé ce genre de documents sur un iPod ou un iPad. Au mieux, ce que tu peux faire c'est trouvé un utilisateur qui a Numbers, Doc to Go et Quick Office et faire des testes avec lui.

Au besoin, j'ai Numbers et Doc To Go. Je peux déjà voir de mon côté sur ces logiciels si tu m'envoies un de tes fichiers pour tester.

Contacte-moi en privé si tu penses que cela peut t'être utile.


----------



## ours_sage (19 Novembre 2010)

freedom69 a dit:


> Merci de la réponse. Juste pour préciser que je poste très rarement sur les forum ( une à deux fois par an et encore) car tant que faire Se peut j'essaie de me débrouiller par mes propres moyens. Mais si aujourd'hui j'ai fait ce poste ( après 3 petites heures de recherches) c'est que justement que les seuls descriptifs de ces différentes apps reste très évasive sur le fait de la conservation du document tel quel à l'ouverture et à la fermeture du docs. Alors oui ils précisent tous la possibilité de mettre des images dans les doc type word, mais aucune info sur les tableur hormis les graphiques. Moi ce que je souhaite conserver se sont les formes que l'on rajoute dans excel (rectangle, rond, étoile etc...) qui Vienne par dessus des cellules ainsi que les images intégrées à la feuille de calcul.



Par mp, envoi moi ton fichier, je test sur doc to go et quick et te dis ce qu'il en est. Mais sous quick, j'ai les graph qui s'affichent et les stat sous forme de camenbert..


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2010)

et google docs ?
sinon pareil mp pour essais (j'ai les deux dtg et qo sur iphone)


----------



## freedom69 (30 Novembre 2010)

Si je comprend bien je suis le seul utilisateur iPad qui souhaite conserver la mise en page de ses docs d'origine...


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2010)

Ouuups, je t'ai oublié :rose:
Je te fais ça aujourd'hui.

_Edit:
Une piste:
Crée une image pour le haut et le bas
va dans ta mise en page
insère en haut de page l'image, idem en bas, est ce que cela marche ?
autre piste, changer les propriétés de tes encadrements pour ne pas les faire évoluer en fonction de la largeur des cellules_


----------



## freedom69 (1 Décembre 2010)

Merci de ton aide, mais pour essayé il faudrait que j'ai les apps en question sur l'iPad, ce que je n'ai pas encore... Je crois que je suis condamné à faire ma paperasse une fois chez moi ou de trembaler mon MacBook avec moi. Pas cool tout ça...


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2010)

Suite à un plantage de mon coté je n'ai plus les applis, donc je suis coincé.
faut que je regarde sur l'uatre iphone.
mais modifies sur pc ou mac ton modèle, il y a de fortes chances que cela fonctionne


----------

